# You know you are a translator when...



## Palavra (Dec 16, 2010)

Ξεκινάω αυτό το νήμα με ειδική αφιέρωση στο ιστολόγιο του Mox.
Αυτοβιογραφικό


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 16, 2010)

Ωραία τα γράφει ο Mox.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2011)

*...you laugh with this cartoon, and then try to think how you'd translate it*

Γέλασα όταν το κατάλαβα...κάνα δυο λεπτά αφού το είδα  Από εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2011)

Palavra said:


> ...you laugh with this cartoon, and then try to think how you'd translate it



Προτάσεις:
Για μετάφραση:
_Ραντεβού με την ιστορία_

Για ελεύθερη αξιοποίηση:
_Όχι άλλο κάρβουνο!
Ο πωλών επί πιστώσει επεκτείνεται στο Νιούκαστλ_


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2011)

Αυτό το αποπάνω είναι από μόνο του ένα τεράστιο νήμα. Όχι μόνο για αυτή τη συνήθεια που έχουμε αναπτύξει, να διαβάζουμε πρωτότυπο και να αναρωτιόμαστε πώς θα μεταφράζαμε κάτι, ή να διαβάζουμε μετάφραση και να αναζητούμε το πρωτότυπο αποπίσω, αλλά κυρίως για τα χιλιάδες λογοπαίγνια και άλλες συμπυκνωμένες μορφές χιούμορ που προβάλλουν σθεναρέστατη αντίσταση στη μετάφραση. Είναι οι στιγμές που νιώθεις όμορφα που ξέρεις την ξένη γλώσσα, γιατί μόνο έτσι μπορείς να απολαύσεις αυτό το έδεσμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2012)

Και ξανά από το ιστολόγιο του Μοχ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 20, 2012)

Και ακόμα μια φορά, Μοχ:





(Ο οποίος, ένα ποστ πιο πάνω, απαντά στο ερώτημα _Τι κάναμε πριν το ίντερνετ;_ )


----------



## bernardina (Aug 23, 2013)

You might be a translator if…

1) Your favourite comics have characters who can’t decide between electronic and paper dictionaries.
2) The nearest you get to a suntan is when you forget to turn down the brightness on one of your three computer monitors.
3) Seeing the phrase “scanned pdf” sends you running for a crucifix, a clove of garlic and overpriced OCR software
4) You actually understood number 3.
5) You write your Christmas and Valentine’s cards using CAT software.
6) Your CAT crashes and hangs more often than it purrs.
7) You have complained to your pets about your clients
8) … in three different languages
9) … in the past hour alone.
10) You are not sure whether to find Google Translation funny, annoying or insulting
11) … but you still secretly use it to get the gist of blog posts written in languages you don’t use
12) … and you will never, ever openly admit to that!
13) “Being invited to a party” means “being on an online conference call”
14) … but you still brought snacks.
15) You completed a job while still wearing your pyjamas.
16) People in your family are wondering when you will “get a proper job”.
17) Your working hours are dictated more by the routine of your children or pets than by the clock.
18) To you, misplacing a comma is a crime worthy of the death penalty. 
19) The last time you left the house, someone called the police to report a possible intruder in the neighbourhood.
20) You have a masters degree and a bunch of certificates and yet you still have people asking you to work for less than your local minimum wage.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 23, 2013)

bernardina said:


> You might be a translator if…
> 
> [...]
> 3) Seeing the phrase “scanned pdf” sends you running for a crucifix, a clove of garlic and overpriced OCR software
> 4) You actually understood number 3.[..]


Είναι όλα ένα κι ένα, αλλά με το 4 γέλασα πολύ :) Όσο για το 12, δεν ξέρω τι εννοεί, εγώ δεν κάνω ποτέ τέτοια πράγματα


----------



## bernardina (Aug 23, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Είναι όλα ένα κι ένα, αλλά με το 4 γέλασα πολύ :) Όσο για το 12, δεν ξέρω τι εννοεί, εγώ δεν κάνω ποτέ τέτοια πράγματα



Κι εγώ γέλασα με όλα, αλλά με το τελευταίο μού κόπηκε το γέλιο... :s


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 23, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Είναι όλα ένα κι ένα, αλλά με το 4 γέλασα πολύ :)


Όντως το 4 είναι και για μένα το καλύτερο!


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 2, 2014)

Και μετά τον Mox, έχουμε την Tina και το ποντίκι της


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 3, 2014)

Φανταστικό νήμα και φανταστική η λίστα, Μπέρνι. 

Το 15, 16, 17 τα σπάνε! Αλλά όλα είναι ένα κι ένα. Πειράζει να το κλέψω για τους φοιτητές μου;


----------



## bernardina (Dec 3, 2014)

Ελεύθερα! Άλλωστε κι εμείς από αλλού τα βουτάμε.   :inno:


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2015)

translartisan


----------

